# Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen



## KlickerHH (17. November 2006)

Moin zusammen, 

will mit meinem Bruder am Sonntag los. Hat jemand Erfahrung auf dem Kutter (Service, Preise). Wie ist es mit den Fischen momentan? Sind irgendwelche Farben besonders fängig.
Los Leute, hat mal in die Tasten. 

Danke und Gruß
Klicker

#6


----------



## Dorschkönigin (17. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Moin das schiff ist ganz gut und der kapten gehört zu den besten!und der service ist auch in ordnung!
zu den fängen kann ich dir nicht viel sagen leider würde mich auch inderessieren wie es zur zeit läuft????????
Fahre die nacht auch los an die küste will samstag und sonntag mit der MS Forelle raus mit einer kleinen gruppe zum jahres abschluß!


----------



## dorschangler12345 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

kutter und besatzung ist top ! käpitan echt mit einer der besten der ganzen ostsee ! zu den fängen kann ich dir leider keine info geben zur zeit wolls auch mal testen wieder bin nähmlich zu 80% auch am sonntag auf der ostsee,,, fahre auch mit der einigkeit !


----------



## Pilkfreak (17. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Moin,
hab bislang auch nur Gutes von diesem Kutter gehört und wenn ich in HH mal draußen war, kam die Einigkeit eigentlich immer mit einem guten Ergedniss in den Hafen....also von daher würde ich ruhig mal den Kahn testen!

Grüß

Ole


----------



## Waldima (17. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

@ KlickerHH

Das MS "Einigkeit" und seine Besatzung sind o.k.. Ich persönlich fand sie aber schon mal besser als die letzten zwei Jahre.

Fänge: Lies Dir mal die neuesten Einträge im Thread "Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter/vom Boot gefangen?" durch! Häufig verhindert starker Wind zur Zeit das Anlaufen fanggünstiger Gebiete bzw. macht eine kontrollierte Pilkerführung unmöglich. Ansonsten werden die Fänge mit sich zunehmend abkühlendem Wasser allmählich besser. Wegen des starken Windes bzw. infolge mangelnder Beteiligung finden z. Zt. aber zahlreiche Fahrten nicht statt. Am Wochenende hast Du natürlich etwas bessere Chancen auf ein Ablegen der Schiffe, aber  keine 100%-tige Garantie.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## hotspott (17. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Moin,

die Einigkeit ist ein guter Kutter, mir allerdings immer zu voll. Man muss schon sehr früh da sein, um noch einen guten Platz zu bekommen. In den Wintermonaten ist die Bestzung meist auf Dickdorsch aus....muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er Laichdorsche fangen will.....
Viel Spaß beim Pilken.

hotspott


----------



## Waldima (17. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

@ hotspott

Da hast Du leider völlig recht. Thomas versucht dadurch, in möglichst vieler Munde zu sein. Das ganze Jahr über tut sich das MS "Einigkeit" durch viele große Dorsche hervor (www.ms-einigkeit.de/Service/Buchungsanfragen/trophae) wie früher das MS "Christa", als es noch von Heiligenhafen fuhr. Wenn es nicht gerade die Laichzeit ist, ist das ja auch o.k.. Ich glaube, es war Anfang 2003 als sich die Kapitäne Mielitz (MS "Forelle") und Deutsch (MS "Einigkeit") um einen Hotspot "stritten". Die Schiffe lagen zum Greifen nahe zusammen. Ansonsten ist Thomas den Rest des Jahres in der Regel aber bemüht, dass erstmal jeder Angler etwas fängt, bevor er nochmal gezielt nach großen Fischen sucht. Die Laichdorschmetzelei hat er aus meiner Sicht bei den vielen positiven Berichten über sein Schiff gar nicht nötig.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## KlickerHH (18. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

@dorschangler, dann lass dich mal sehen.

Gruß Klicker


----------



## dorschangler12345 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

ich bin morgen da


----------



## BennyO (19. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Die Einigkeit ist wirklich ein klasse Kutter in Heiligenhafen. Besatzung isz auch ok. Nur das mit den Laichdorschen gefällt mir nicht.


Gruß Benny


----------



## KlickerHH (19. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Da bin ich wieder. Das war ein Angeltag allererster Güte. 

Wir sind ganz entspannt um 1.00 Uhr Richtung Heiligenhafen losgefahren. Um 2.20 haben wir dann nach etlichen Baustellen unser Ziel erreicht. Wie die kleinen Kinder haben wir uns gefreut, dass wir unsere Ruten am Heck festmachen konnten. Noch kurz einen Blick bei Baltic Kölln rein und dann ab auf den Parkplatz. Kaffee, Tee und das Kartenpiel herausgeholt und schön ne halbe Stunde geklabbert. Wecker stand auf halb7, konnte also nix mehr schiefgehen. Hab meinen Bruder noch 2 Euro abgenommen und bin dann irgendwann eingepennt. Pünktlich um halb7 klingelte der Wecker und wir raus aus den Federn. Aus Jux sagte ich zu meinem Bruder, mal gucken, ob unsere Angeln noch da sind. Haben uns seefest angezogen und sind dann mit dem ganzen Gerödel zum Kutter gewandert. Als wir den Kutter betraten, trauten wir unseren Augen nicht. Am Heck standen 5 Leute (kommt ja vor), die ziemlich dumm geguckt haben, als wir unsere Sachen ans Heck schleppten. Ich sagte zu dem einen, geh doch mal beiseite, wollte meine Angel fertig machen. Nur wo war sie?????? Ich sagte zu meinem Bruder, meine Rute ist weg.
Seine war da, aber nur auf den ersten Blick, denn einer der Penner hatte ein ähnliches Futteral. Wir fragten, wer unsere Angeln weggenommen hat es kam die Antwort: Hier war frei!!! Was für ein Dummes Zeug......da hat doch jemand unsere Ruten einfach auf die linke Seite gestellt. Man waren wir sauer. Nach einem kurzen aber sehr lautes wortgefecht war klar, dass die "Angler" sich einfach unseren Platz unter den Nagel gerissen hatten. Sie haben es zuegegeben. Ich war wirklich gewaltbereit, allerdings hätte es nicht zur Lösung des Problems beigetragen. Dann wolten wir die Sache mit dem Skipper klären, der war leider noch nicht da, nur sein Helfer, Wolfgang war glaube ich sein Name. Auf unsere kurze Erklärung zuckte er nur mit den Schultern und sagte: Das ist hier so, wer nicht auf seine Angel achtet, hat kein Recht auf den Platz. Dann kam noch: Macht doch was ihr wollt uns so taten wir es. Wir haben dann unsere Sachen gepackt und sind wieder nach Hause gefahren. 

Ich habe in 25 Jahren Angelpraxis sowas noch nie erlebt. Wenn Angler sich schon gegenseitig be********n, wo soll das noch hinführen.

Eins ist sicher, der Kutter hat eine Menge Angler weniger. Ich werde es wirklich jedem erzählen, auch denen, die es nicht hören wollen!!!!

*FAHRT NIE MIT DER EINIGKEIT!!!!!*

Alles in Allem war der Sonntag vorn Arsch.

Was solls, die nächste Tour kommt bestimmt.

Ach ja, @Dorschangler, habt ihr was gefangen?

Gruß Klicker


----------



## dorschangler12345 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

hi klicker 

erstmal das mit den ruten ist nur auf dem sciff so das ist wahr man kan seine ruten da hinstellen aber man muss dann auch dabei stehen sonst dürfen sie weiter gestellt werden ! ich habe das do halb mit bekommen ich stand auch hinten mit im heck ! da wo eure ruten hingetan wurden genau daneben  naja zu den fängen es war durchschnittlich zwar wurde was gefangen aba viel zum reinschemissen hatte nur 1 masßigen am ende mein kumpel 3 mein dad 4 unddurchschnitt war so 3 und nooch jeder 5-10 wittlinge drauf also es ging und gegen wolfgang ist echt nichts zu sagen er war auch n bisl angeschsissen bestimmt weil sowas nur sehr selten vorkommt ! aba das steht auch auf der homepage das das so ist tut mir leid für dich ! aba darum musst du jetz nich die einigkit schlecht machn versuch es noch einmal und bleib bei deiner rute ist ein super guter kutter !


----------



## KlickerHH (19. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Hab da noch einen Nachtrag.

Habe gerade mit dem Skipper gesprochen, das Einzige, was er für mein Anliegen über hatte, war ein reines Lachen.

Tja Thomas, so fängt man Kunden. Ich wünsch dir was......


----------



## KlickerHH (19. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

@Dorschangler, das ist natürlich schade für euch. Mich stimmt es etwas milde, da wir dann nicht allzuviel verpasst haben. Naja, ich werde es nicht nochmal versuchen. Ich habe ja gerade mit dem Skipper gesprochen, leider hatte er wenig Verständnis.
Ich habe ja auch nochmal auf der HP nachgeguckt, da steht, dass die Angel den Angelplatz reserviert und nix davon, dass man dabei bleiben muss!!!!


----------



## Carptigers (19. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Habt ihr nur irgendwelche alten Ruten dahingestellt oder richtig komplett mit Rolle etc... ?


----------



## dorschangler12345 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

da standen die normalen ruten aba noch im futteraal unaufgebaut... mh naja jeder hat seiine meinung und ich habe von der homepage mal den satz rausgeschrtieben da steht eindeutig man darf wegbinden !

hier der auszug...

[SIZE=+1]In Heiligenhafen angekommen sichern Sie sich einen Platz an Bord der MS-Einigkeit, angebundene Stöcke, die zur Platzreservierung dienen, binden sie bitte ab und nehmen den Platz ein. Falls es Ärger geben sollte, verweisen Sie auf den Kapitän, der die Streitigkeit dann regelt, wenn er an Bord kommt.[/SIZE]


----------



## BennyO (19. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Finde das du ganz schön krass reagierst. Das man nicht einfach eine Rute anbinden darf und weg gehen kann, steht auf der Homepage. Finde das auch richtig so.
Deswegen hast du aber kein Recht die Besatzung zu beschimpfen. Was hat das damit zu tun, ob Wolfgang einen Schulabshcluss hat oder nicht?? Beurteilst du Leute nach ihrer Schulbildung?
Thomas und Wolfgang sind super in Ordnung. Sie geben sich echte Mühe und das sie nicht jeden Tag hammer gut gelaunt sein können ist doch auch verständlich, oder?
Also komm mal wieder ruter. Versth natürlich dich auch aber trotzdem kein Grund für so eine Aktion. 
Man kann viele Leute fragen und die werden dir auch alle sagen das du mit diesem Schiff nichzs flasch machst.
Aber so wie man es in den Wald reinruft, so schallt es auch herraus.
Überdenke doch einfach noch einmal dein Verhalten.


Gruß Benny


----------



## dorschangler12345 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

ich sage mal weil ich es gesehen habe da standen rutenfuteraale mit den ruten drin aba nich zusammengebaut oder sonstiges ! und hier mal der auszug der homepage daraus entimmt man denke ich mal dasan das darf sry aba ist so !

...

[SIZE=+1]In Heiligenhafen angekommen sichern Sie sich einen Platz an Bord der MS-Einigkeit, angebundene Stöcke, die zur Platzreservierung dienen, binden sie bitte ab und nehmen den Platz ein. Falls es Ärger geben sollte, verweisen Sie auf den Kapitän, der die Streitigkeit dann regelt, wenn er an Bord kommt.[/SIZE]


----------



## dorschangler12345 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



BennyO schrieb:


> Finde das du ganz schön krass reagierst. Das man nicht einfach eine Rute anbinden darf und weg gehen kann, steht auf der Homepage. Finde das auch richtig so.
> Deswegen hast du aber kein Recht die Besatzung zu beschimpfen. Was hat das damit zu tun, ob Wolfgang einen Schulabshcluss hat oder nicht?? Beurteilst du Leute nach ihrer Schulbildung?
> Thomas und Wolfgang sind super in Ordnung. Sie geben sich echte Mühe und das sie nicht jeden Tag hammer gut gelaunt sein können ist doch auch verständlich, oder?
> Also komm mal wieder ruter. Versth natürlich dich auch aber trotzdem kein Grund für so eine Aktion.
> ...




super postint benny ! du hast mit allem recht viel zu übermütig reagiert und ich bin der meinung ist mit die beste crew und schiff der ganzen ostsee ! vor allem thomas ist mit der beste käptn den es gibt !


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

@ KlickerHH #h 

dein Bericht von der "Tour" in allen Ehren, aber ich glaube, nein ich behaupte sogar, daß nicht nur ich es glaube, daßß du hier zu weit gegangen bist.
Die Mannie mit dem Ruten anbinden ist ja schon ein Thema für sich. Ein Anspruch auf den "reservierten" Platz besteht nicht im Geringsten!  
Doch es kommt in deinem Bericht ja noch dicker.
Wie kommst du darauf, daß der Helfer des Kapitäns *keinen Schulabschluß* hat? ;+ 
Kennst du ihn? Hat er dir das gesagt?
Auch wenn ich einen *geringenTeil* Deines Frustes verstehe, so möchte ich dir hiermit gerne schreiben, daß du deine Wortwahl mal überdenken solltest.
Und die Hoffnung auf ein Treffen in der Dunkelheit in HH und den damit verbundenen physischen Gewaltandrohungen bedürfen keiner weiteren Diskussion. |uhoh: 

Ansonsten wünsch ich dir dennoch viel Petri Heil! #6  #h


----------



## BennyO (19. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Auch wenn ich immer auf der Ms Tanja mit fahr eund nur gelegentlich auf der Einigkeit bin, muss ich sie in dieser Situation voll in Schutz nehmen.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Reisender (19. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

[SIZE=+1]In Heiligenhafen angekommen sichern Sie sich einen Platz an Bord der MS-Einigkeit, angebundene Stöcke, die zur Platzreservierung dienen, binden sie bitte ab und nehmen den Platz ein. Falls es Ärger geben sollte, verweisen Sie auf den Kapitän, der die Streitigkeit dann regelt, wenn er an Bord kommt.[/SIZE]


Na Ja !!! 
Ich meine das es ein wenig Ünglücklich geschrieben ist....
Erst soll man sich einen Platz sichern und dann...........|kopfkrat


----------



## Fehlerteufel (19. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

wer sich auf die gegebenheiten auf einem kutter eilässt ist selber schuld,am besten eigenes boot oder schaut mal auf den thread kleinboot von neustadt.
ein kleinboot kostet in neustadt 45 euro für den ganzen tag und du kannst hinfahren wo du möchtest.
man braucht sich nicht mit besoffenen wie auf vielen kuttern rumärgern und es kommt einem niemand in die quere der abiturient oder hilfschüler ist.
für mich kommt nach meiner letzten kuttertour kein kutter mehr in frage.
gruß klaus#h


----------



## allrounder (19. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

ich muss auch mal meinen senf dazugeben....

ich fahre auch sehr gerne mit der einigkeit. ich fahre meistens die nacht durch und bin dann immer recht früh (3 uhr)  am kutter. ich stelle auch immer meine Ruten mit zubehör auf den kutter. und lege mich dann nochmal ins auto und schlafe noch ein wenig. und ich erwarte eigentlich von einem angelkollegen, das er das repektiert und die finger von meinen sachen lässt
mir ist noch nie passiert, das jemand die sachen angefasst hat. ich meine, das es ein unterschied ist, ob da "richtige" sachen liegen oder stehen, oder ob nur ein alter stock mit 2 ringen angebunden ist. 
da muss ich zugeben, das ich eine einfache rute (ohne rolle o.ä.) auch schon einfach abgebunden habe. hat auch keine probleme gegeben. 
ich kann den ärger verstehen, aber deswegen die leute am bord zu beschimpfen....sowas muss nicht sein. wolfgang und thomas machen einen sehr guten job auf dem schiff.

ich fahr trotzdem weiter mit der einigkeit...und bei bedarf binde ich auch die einfachen stöcke ab.

schönen abend noch 

michael


----------



## Torskfisk (19. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Ok, über die Wortwahl wurde nun schon genug gesagt......
Der Frust schreibt da natürlich mit.......
und die Aussage auf der HP lässt doch garkeine Zweifel offen:
...und nehmen sie den Platz ein.......
also dableiben, nicht besetzen!
Wenn du nicht solchen Stress haben willst, dann buchst du in Laboe deinen festen Platz, kommst gegen 6:30 Uhr entspannt auf´s Schiff und alles ist gut!


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Leute, ihr wißt doch nur Heikendorf ist unfehlbar und von Hamburg zum glück nicht all zu weit.
So was wär bei Bernhard und crew nicht passiert.

Forelle forever baby

Gruß Chris


----------



## KlickerHH (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

So Leute, ich habe dann mal von meiner persönlichen Meinung Abstand genommen. Natürlich habt ihr Recht, man sollte seine Meinung erstmal überschlafen.

SORRY FÜR DEN MOTORSCHADEN UND DEN ABSCHLUß

Klicker


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Na also, geht doch)

Freut mich immer wenn hier im Forum alles (wieder) in geregelten Bahnen mit vernünftigem Ton ablaufen kann.

Danke, Klicker (und das näxte Mal erst drüber schlafen und dann die Tatsatur benutzen))!!


----------



## Macker (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

ich fahr trotzdem weiter mit der einigkeit...und bei bedarf binde ich auch die einfachen stöcke ab.

schönen abend noch 

michael[/QUOTE]

Das Verstehe Ich nicht . Wenn deine (Teure?) Rute da steht ist
Reserviert.
Wenn da irgend son Öddel sin Knüppel anbindet ist Frei oder wie?

Gruß Jörg (Fährt immer von Laboe)


----------



## noworkteam (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

das mit den stöcken muss das angeltechnische äquivalent zu den sonst im urlaub zufindenden reservierenden Badetüchern sein....

Hab ich in den niederlanden in der beschriebenen form noch nicht gesehen,..,naja andere länder andere sitten....


persönliche meinung: wenn jemand sein gerödel auf den kutter schleppt aufbaut, anbindet und sich noch ein wenig aus ohr haut ok,.., wenn jemand den stock durch seine im futteral verpackte rute ersetzt : wo ist der unterschied außer das das kein stock im sinne des wortes ist ???

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Hummer (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Diese ganze Anbinderei, ob Stöcker, Futterale oder Angeln, ist sowas von bescheuert. Nummern an die Reling und gut ist.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Ja, da würde mir auch gefallen, Hummer.
ABER:
Ich hatte mit diversen Käptn`s/Eignern zu verschiedensten Zeitpunkten deswegen auch schon Gespräche.

Das Fazit kann man kurz zusammenfassen:
Jeder Kutter wird das wohl weiterhin so handhaben wie bisher.

Aus "Angst" Stammkunden zu verlieren, die das auf dem jeweiligen Kutter eben so gewohnt sind, wies bisher läuft.

Und - unabhängig vom sonstigen Service, Zustand oder Qualität eines Kutters - kann sich ja jeder aussuchen welche "Reservierungsmethode" er bevorzugt und mit welchem Kutter er demnach fahren will.

Denn - egal in welchem Hafen - man findet fast über fast alle "Reservierungsmethoden".

Vom "Stöcke anbinden" übers "an Bord sein müssen", vom "erst um halb sieben auf den Kutter lassen" bis hin zur Platzreservierung.

Wer also die "Kutterei" von der Reservierungsmethode abhängig macht, hat letztlich alle Möglichkeiten. Er muss nur bei der Reservierung eben anfragen, wie das auf den einzelnen Kuttern gehandhabt wird.


----------



## BennyO (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Ga nz genau man kann sich ja vorher erkundigen und danach den Kutter wählen.
Freut mich aber das du einsiehst, dass du auch etwas falch gemacht hast.


Gruß Benny


----------



## allrounder (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



Macker schrieb:


> ich fahr trotzdem weiter mit der einigkeit...und bei bedarf binde ich auch die einfachen stöcke ab.
> 
> schönen abend noch
> 
> michael



Das Verstehe Ich nicht . Wenn deine (Teure?) Rute da steht ist
Reserviert.
Wenn da irgend son Öddel sin Knüppel anbindet ist Frei oder wie?

Gruß Jörg (Fährt immer von Laboe)[/QUOTE]

neee...so meinte ich das nicht.......aber wenn relingklette usw. vielleicht noch rucksack und kasten dasteht...da würde ich mich nicht getrauen, das gerät anzufassen...so meinet ich das. ist vielleicht nicht richtig rübergekommen

michael


----------



## dorschangler12345 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



Fips III schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich ganz einfach an.
> Ich gehe an Bord und suche mir einen Platz aus.
> 
> 
> ...




nein natürlich hast du es nicht falsch verstanden auf einer weise steht es so , aber wenn man weiter liest wie du auch erkennt man daraus das man sie wegbinden darf ! ist schon richtig . wenn angelgeräte schon montiert mit rolle odeer ähnliches steht und man denken kann derjenige ist schon hier und war als erstes da, dann ist es sein platz. aber wenn da nur ein futeraal steht und man von demjenigen von zb 4 - 6 uhr nichts sieht auif dem kutter kann man es ruhig wegbinden so sagt es der text aus ... naja schwamm drüber ist ja geklärt !

@ klickerhh 

finde ich in ordnung das du deine meinung zurück nimmst und nchmal überlegt hast ! würde es dir nur nocheinmal empfehlen mal mit der ms-einigkeit auf dorsch zu fahren und du wirst mit sicherheit von der crew und dem schiff nicht enttäuscht und dir fänge sind meist gut, ich meine es gibt immer mal ne schlechtet zeit wie jetzt wo wenig geht aber das nächste mal fängst du dich auf dem schiff dumm und dähmlich das garantiere ich dir ! auf dem schiff is einfach nur spass die leute die crew alles ...

mfg dorsch2345


----------



## BennyO (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Könnten ja mla zusammen eine Tour auf der MS-Einigkeit machen oder??
Also mehrere zusammen, quasie so ein kleines Boardi Treffen oder??


Gruß Benny


----------



## dorschangler12345 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

ya sehr gerne bin dabei ... benny bist du nich r online ?


----------



## Macker (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

@ allrounder OK dann hab ich dasss in Falschen Hals gekriegt.
Hörte sich für mich etwas Komischan.
Also nichts für ungut Jörg


----------



## allrounder (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



Macker schrieb:


> @ allrounder OK dann hab ich dasss in Falschen Hals gekriegt.
> Hörte sich für mich etwas Komischan.
> Also nichts für ungut Jörg




schon ok. man merkt aber, das dabei die gemüter hochkochen.....ist wohl ein ganz heisses eisen

michael


----------



## BennyO (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Man müsste sich nur noch bei dem Datum einig werden oder??
Wenn genug Leute kommen, könnte man auch überlegen, on man die Einigkeit nicht chartert.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Yupii (21. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



Fips III schrieb:


> Und wenn wir fahren, ist der Motor aus, da braucht keiner einen *"Platz"*



das klingt logisch:q:q
wenn ich mit meinem Auto fahre ist der Motor auch aus. Das spart Kraftstoff.:q

Ich habe es aber auch schon anders erlebt: Es war ein hier sehr bekannter Käptn, der schön über den Schwarm fuhr, noch hin und her rückte, dabei schon anhupte. Das macht spass, quer zur Drift zu angeln:r

Es geht auch anders: auf den Schwarm zutreiben, dann kannste nämlich auf den Seiten auch gut fangen, vor allem hast Du mehr Platz, weil ja alle einen Bug- oder Heckplatz haben wollen.|supergri


----------



## der Berufsfischer (21. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



Fips III schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht.
> 
> Es kann kein "heißes Eisen" sein, oder doch?
> 
> ...


|good: |good: |good: |good: |good:


----------



## Yupii (21. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



Fips III schrieb:


> So schnell fällt man rein.
> 
> Ich meinte natürlich, wenn wir driften.



ich hatte das schon richtig verstanden:m Ab und zu klappt das mit der Logik auch noch bei mir.
...aber ich konnte mir das nicht verkneifen|supergri


----------



## dorschangler12345 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

@ fips III 

ja mit den 40 mann das geht glaube auch nicht aber mit 15 mann so ausm board mal ne tour starten wär doch mal lustig oder meinst du nicht ? müssten nur mal n thread aufmachn und datum abmachen !


----------



## Monsterqualle (21. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



dorschangler12345 schrieb:


> @ fips III
> 
> ja mit den 40 mann das geht glaube auch nicht aber mit 15 mann so ausm board mal ne tour starten wär doch mal lustig oder meinst du nicht ? müssten nur mal n thread aufmachn und datum abmachen !


Wieso willst Du mit 15 Mann auf die Einigkeit. Dann doch lieber die Baltic Iv mit 12 Mann. Oder die Baltic III mit 10 Mann, oder aber beide Kutter. Ist doch viel entspannter und gemütlicher.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

ist doch auch in ordnung meine ja nich unbedingt auf einigkeit oder so baltic is in ordnung für mich aba wie teueer


----------



## BennyO (21. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Ja also mir wäre das auch geal auf welchen Kutter. Auf ein Baltic Boot hätte ich auch spaß nur wie teuer wäre das??
Bin nämlich kein Krösus.
Und über das genau Datum kann man ja später noch einmal reden man muss ja nicht so weit in die Zukunft planen, oder shet ihr das anders??


Gruß Benny


----------



## KlickerHH (22. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Moin zusammen,

mir scheint, als habe ich da in ein kleines Wespennest gestochen. Nun ja, ich hab auch mal wieder lust aufs Fischen, allerdings nicht mit der Einigkeit. Wie ich bereits schrieb, hatte ich am Abend noch ein kurzes Gespräch mit dem Skipper der Einigkeit. Das langt dann für die Zukunft.

Wenn ihr mal ne Tour buchen wollt, sagt rechtzeitig bescheid.

Gruß
Klicker


----------



## Andy Antitackle (22. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Der beste Kutter ist für mich immer noch die Seeteufel mit Manni. Da hat man vorne und hinten reichlich Platz und der Aufenthaltsraum ist mit dem Dattelautomaten der Beste.
Gruß Andy Antitackel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

hmm....


der daddelautomat ist mir völlig schnuppe.....


aber hast recht-wenn heilitouwn dann mit der seeteufel


----------



## Monsterqualle (22. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



BennyO schrieb:


> Ja also mir wäre das auch geal auf welchen Kutter. Auf ein Baltic Boot hätte ich auch spaß nur wie teuer wäre das??
> Bin nämlich kein Krösus.
> Und über das genau Datum kann man ja später noch einmal reden man muss ja nicht so weit in die Zukunft planen, oder shet ihr das anders??
> 
> ...


Benny, die Kosten liegen bei 35,-€ pro Nase ohne Verpflegung.

Ist zwar nicht ganz billig, allerdings fahren Falk oder ich, sofern einer von uns Skipper ist, auch etwas länger als die Gewerblichen. D.h. von Morgengrauen bis Dämmerung. Im Sommer sind da leicht 16 Std. auf See drin. Im Endeffekt wird es also günstiger als auf den kommerziellen Kuttern. Das wichtigste ist: Wir brechen nicht im Schwarm ab, egal wie spät es ist. Daher sind unsere Fangergebnisse in aller Regel bedeutend besser als die der Gewerblichen. Näheres erfahrt Ihr, wenn Ihr unten in meiner Signatur mal klickt.


----------



## Waldima (22. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Der beste Kutter ist für mich immer noch die Seeteufel mit Manni. Da hat man vorne und hinten reichlich Platz und der Aufenthaltsraum ist mit dem Dattelautomaten der Beste.
> Gruß Andy Antitackel


 
Zitat Dorsch 888: Wenn von Heilitown, dann mit der Seeteufel

Das ist - glaube ich - eine außergewöhnliche Meinung.
Allzu viele Bordies werdet Ihr mit diesem Schiff nicht begeistern können. Der Seeteufelfreund steht noch auf Eurer Seite und dann...?

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## BennyO (22. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Früher bin ich auch immer auf dem Seeteufel mit gefahren. Seit eingen Jahren (genau genommen seit 9), fahre ich nur noch auf der Tanja mit.


Und zu ner Baltic Tour hätte ich wirklich lust. UNd 35 Euro ist ja auch machbar. Essen, getränke bringt jeder etwas mit und so hat man schon einen klasse Tag auf See mit vielen Netten Boardis ganz ohne Sress.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Monsterqualle (22. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



BennyO schrieb:


> Früher bin ich auch immer auf dem Seeteufel mit gefahren. Seit eingen Jahren (genau genommen seit 9), fahre ich nur noch auf der Tanja mit.
> 
> 
> Und zu ner Baltic Tour hätte ich wirklich lust. UNd 35 Euro ist ja auch machbar. Essen, getränke bringt jeder etwas mit und so hat man schon einen klasse Tag auf See mit vielen Netten Boardis ganz ohne Sress.
> ...



 Ich werde morgen mal einen Termin einstelle, den ich schon reserviert habe. Mal schauen, was dann an Anmeldungen kommt. Jetz gibt es ersteinmal Familieday.#h


----------



## BennyO (23. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Alles kla.
Nur ich kann nicht so weit im vorraus planen.
Wäre dafür, dass man sowas eher spontan organiesiert aber das muss die Mehrheit ja entscheiden.


Gruß Benny


----------



## dorschangler12345 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

ne baltic tour hört sih super an wäre mit sicherheit auch dabei !


----------



## micha_2 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

bin früher ja auch immer nach heiligenhafen. aber diese platzres.war doch recht nervig. bin abends los u hab dann meinen platz reserviert. entweder hab ich dann auf'n boot geschlafen oder direkt daneben im auto, und trotzdem wurden die ruten zur seite geschoben, obwohl mann daneben steht. angebundene wurden über bord geworfen. hab nachher schon die ruten mit ner kette und nen schloß am platz gesichert. aber muss soetwas sein? fahre daher lieber die selbe strecke und bekomme meinen res.Platz in laboe.
und die kuttercrew hat doch mit diesem problem am wenigsten zu tun, also überdenk deine aussage nochmal in ruhe.


----------



## BennyO (26. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Hat er doch schon längst und er hat auch eingesehen, dass er überreagiert hat. Er hat sich ja auch entschuldigt.


Gruß Benny


----------



## kuhni2704 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Lieber Anglerboarder,
ich bin morgen früh auf der MS Einigkeit, war bisher immer nur zum Kutterangeln in Norddänemark. Die Pilker sind in der Ostsee wohl etwas kleiner als in der Nordsee, stimmt das? Habe jetzt ein paar Pilker von 80-200g dabei.
Man kann doch auch auf dem Kutter seine Ausrüstung ergänzen, oder?
Wie viele Beifänger am Paternoster sind optimal, habe gehört, daß in der Ostsee manchmal nur mit Pilker ohne Paternoster gefischt werden soll, weil zuviele Anbiss-Stellen die Fische vergrätzen kann. Habe diese Theorie zwar noch nie zuvor gehört, aber kann da was dran sein?
Gruß aus Würzburg
kuhni2704


----------



## BennyO (10. September 2007)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Also als erstes wünsche ich dir dann morgen viel spaß.
Pilker zwischen 80 und 200 Gramm sind völlig ausreichend.
Man kann auf der Einigkeit Angelzeugs kaufen,a ber nur ein paar Sachen. Direkt am Hafen ist aber auch ein großer Angelshop-
Ich empfehle dir, nur mit dem Pilker zu fischen oder mit einem Patanostersysthem mit 2 Beifängern aber dann ohne Drilling am Pilker.
Falls du noch Fragen hast, schreib mir einfach eine PN.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Andy Antitackle (10. September 2007)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



hotspott schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Einigkeit ist ein guter Kutter, mir allerdings immer zu voll. Man muss schon sehr früh da sein, um noch einen guten Platz zu bekommen. In den Wintermonaten ist die Bestzung meist auf Dickdorsch aus....muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er Laichdorsche fangen will.....
> Viel Spaß beim Pilken.
> ...


 
Woher weißt du das der Kutter gut ist, Bruderherz ?
Auf dem Kutter sind wir höchsten mal gewesen um auf die Seeteufel zu gelangen !
Bei dem Rest geb ich Dir recht.

Andy Antitackle:vik:


----------



## kuhni2704 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

War letzte Woche am 11.09. mit der zum ersten Mal auf der Einigkeit und mit meinem Bruder unterwegs. Wir hatten ca. 5,5h Anfahrt bei ca. 620km Fahrtstrecke einfach. Sind über Nacht gefahren und waren gegen 4:00 Uhr am Kutter. Weil noch nix los war, haben wir erstmal relaxt. Sind gegen 05:30 Uhr auf den Kutter gegangen und waren überrascht von der Sauberkeit und Gepflegtheit des Schiffes, verglichen mit manchen anderen in HH. Wir haben relativ gute Plätze knapp hinter dem Bug links bekommen und haben, da zum ersten mal auf der Ostsee und nicht wie sonst auf der Nordsee, die Montagen mit den anderen verglichen. Wir hatten als einzige Gummioctopusse, bzw. mein Bruder große Gummi-Makks und grenzwertig große Pilker, ca. 150-200g montiert. 

Mehrfach wurden wir von Mitanglern auf die Ungeeignetheit unserer Systeme hingewiesen, was uns dazu bewegt im Angelgeschäft noch kleinere Pilker und Systeme mit schwarzroten Twistern zu kaufen, trotzdem haben wir unsere Systeme zunächst belassen. Wir waren fast die Einizgen, die die Drillinge am Pilker belassen haben. Dabei hatten wir noch ein unsicheres Gefühl, denn einer der Ratgeber erzählte, allerdings unter dem Einfluss von etwas Kümmerling, von kistenweise Fisch, den er gewöhnlich fängt.

Dann ging es nach etwa 2,5h los mit Angeln. Die Drift war für Ostseeverhältnisse meiner Meinung nach ziemlich stark. Bei der ersten Drift hat mein Bruder nach 2min Angeln einen 68cm Dorsch mit etwa 3,5kg gelandet (200g Pilker), ich 2min. später einen 52cm Fisch (Gummi-Octopus rot). Später noch einen 50cm Fisch (Gummi-Makk) und einen 44cm Fisch (200g Pilker). Im weiteren Verlauf nochmal einen 64cm Dorsch, ebenfalls 3,5kg auf, ratet mal, Gummioctopus.

Die Ratgeber haben mit ihren Systemen nichts wirklich herzeigbares gefangen (untermaßige Dorsche, kleine Wittlinge), was nicht unbedingt an den Systemen gelegen hat, eher an der mangelnden Technik. Zum Beispiel wurde der Unterschied zwischen An- und Abdrift nicht erkannt, es wurde immer ca. 5m weit ausgeworfen und nach 2-3mal anzupfen wieder eingezogen und neu ausgeworfen (Kümmerling?!?). Auch Überkopf-Würfe im Bug des Schiffes, das mit 6 Anglern besetzt war, zeugten nicht gerade vom praktischen Sachverstand des Mitanglers. Einmal ging der Pilker, wenn auch ohne Drilling, etwa 1,20 m., an meinem rechten Ohr vorbei. Am Ende waren mein Bruder und ich sehr zufrieden, direkt im Bug wurde ansonsten nichts besonderes gefangen, im Heck war es aber ganz anständig, allerdings habe ich die Köderauswahl dort nicht mitbekommen.

Abschließender Kommentar eines Mitanglers mit Blick auf unsere ca. 12kg Lebendgewicht Fisch im Korb: "Auf Octopus wird hier aber nur ganz selten was gefangen. " Ich habe entgegnet, daß es vielleicht daran liegen könnte, daß es hier fast keiner mit Octopus probiert.

Letzlich muss ich sagen, daß es ein schöner und unterhaltsamer Angeltag war. Es hat Spaß gemacht, die Ausbeute mittelmäßig aber vorzeigbar. Das Schiff ist in Ordnung, der Kapitän Thomas und der Bootsmann Wolfgang waren sehr bemüht, hilfsbereit und freundlich. Ich werde gerne wiederkommen. Wir sind noch am selben Tag zurückgefahren und waren gegen 22 Uhr, 24h nach Abfahrt wieder in Würzburg. So ist nur ein Urlaubstag draufgegangen. Auch wenn es anstrengend war, die Aktion schreit nach "meer".:vik:

Bei den Leuten, die enttäuscht über die Fahrt waren, lag es meiner Meinung nach zum Großteil an der mangelnden Technik. Habe mich gefragt, wie einer der den Unterschied zwischen An- und Abdrift nicht zu kennen scheint, mal 20 Fische gefangen haben will, und wieviele Fische haben dann die gefangen, die Angeln können??

@BennyO: Danke für Deine Tipps, wir hatten auf Deinen Tip hin, ein paar kleiner Pilker dabei, haben aber noch ein paar zusätzlich gekauft, die wir nicht gebraucht haben, wegen der starken Drift. Wir haben, im Gegensatz zur Nordsee, keinen einzigen Hänger gehabt. Der Tip mit den wenigen Anbiss-Stellen war gut, wir haben jeweils einen Octopuss aus dem System entfernt, aber die Drillinge am Pilker haben wir belassen.


----------



## BennyO (15. September 2007)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Freut mich, dass ihr einen schönen Tag hattet.
An manchen Tagen kann es aber wunder bewirken, wenn man den Drilling weg lässt.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (19. September 2007)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Ich bin früher auch mit meinem Nachbarn nach HH gefahren aber wir waren es iwan leid um 3 am schiff zu sein um noch einen bug oder heckplatz zu bekommen....

Wir fahren daher NUR noch von Laboe aus das reicht wenn man um 6.30 da ist und man hat seinen Festenplatz.

MfG
mc klappstuhl


----------



## johnniedanger (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Super Angeltrip am 24.01.2012

Da das Wetter mitspielen sollte, haben wir uns entschlossen mal wieder mit dem Kutter auf der  Ostsee unser Anglerglück zu versuchen. Diesemal von Heiligenhafen aus. Erwartet haben wir wenig...bekommen haben wir mehr als genug!

- TOP Wetter! (Nach den unendlich vielen grauen Tagen in HH)

- Sehr freundliche Besatzung (wie es sich für den Norden gehört, nicht übertrieben aber immer zuvorkommend)

- Schiff war sauber

- Diverse Fischkontakte

- Sehr gute Fänge! Ich hatte 8 Dorsche von 40 bis 70 cm. mein Mitstreiter Sebo hatte 10 wobei nur 2 um die 50 cm waren. Rest Mitte 70! Krass!

- Andere Angler auf dem Schiff waren ebenfalls erfolgreich. Hab nicht gezählt aber jeder hatte sehr gute Fische gezogen.

Würde wieder mit der MS Einigkeit fahren!

Gruß und Dank an die Crew und den Kapitän


----------



## Forellenandy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Mit den ganzen Schiffen kann man eigentlich rausfahren. 
Mein persönlicher Favorit ist die "MS Tanja",
mit der ich schon seid 15 Jahren unterwegs bin. 
Es ist von allen irgendwie das schönste und beste meiner meinung nach. 
Die MS Klaus-Peter (auch der Reederei Nagel) ist eigentlich auch Relativ gut. 
Da es manchmal Tage gibt wo nur sehr wenige Angler da sind, wird man dann auf die Schiffe verteilt. Dann fährt beispielsweise nur die Tanja, Klaus-Peter, Einigkeit oder ein anderes Schiff raus. 
Aus diesen Gründen bin ich mit den zwei anderen Schiffen mitgefahren. 
Ich habe immer was gefangen, mein Schlechtester Trip war leider auf der "MS Einigkeit" mit nur einem Dorsch, aber an diesem Tag war die ausbeute bei allen Anglern nur sehr Schlecht gewesen, die Ostsee war wie ein Ententeich keine Wellen, kein Wind. Aber auch ein sehr schöner Angeltag. 


In diesem Sinne.

Hoffen wir das die gesamte Kutterflotte in Heiligenhafen weiterhin, erfolgreich und sicher auf Ihre Touren fahren.


----------



## Keule1988 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

ms Tanja ohne worte ! da habe ich sachen erlebt die kann man kaum übertreffen! zudem die anderen Kutter, ausser der ms einigkeit ,in Heiligenhafen fangen deutlich schlechter immer 10 minuten mindesten zu früh im Hafen. Mega unfreundlich ! achja handgreiflich wird er auch gegenüber seinen Kunden ! also in meinen augen der nächste Kahn der pleite geht !


----------



## Forellenandy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Naja das kommt ja auch immer drauf an wer dort drauf ist. 

Komischerweise habe ich und meine ganzen Kollegen in fast 2 Jahrzehnten noch nie irgendetwas komisches dort erlebt... 
Und das der aggressiv zu Kunden ist die sich an die Regeln an Bord halten schonmal garnicht. 
Wenn er dir an die Wäsche will dann wird das sicherlich auch schon seinen Grund haben. 

Und ja man kommt 10 minuten früher rein, ich habe es allerdings auch schon erlebt das man 10 minuten später reinkommt..


----------



## Keule1988 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Also was ich gemacht habe hmm geangelt mit meinem Angelverein zusammen vorne und dann wollte mir der alte eins auf die fresse hauen weil ich um 3 da war und für meine anderen 4 Leute aus meinem Angelverein vorne abgesteckt habe ! Merkwürdiger weise erst mitte der tour ! Sonst wären wir gleich von Bord gegangen der große Bootsman ist dann dazwischen und die von meinem angelverein sind auch dann draus los weil die standen daneben seit dem fährt da niemand mehr mit aus den meisten Angelvereinen in Lübeck und das sind schon wirklich einige. 
Und das der Kahn mal später da ist also das kann ich nicht bestätigen ich bin oft in Heiligenhafen und der Kahn war immer mit der erste ! Die einigkeit nieeee ! Und zudem wo geangelt wird ja is da kein Fisch is ihm das auch egal Motor aus treiben lassen ! das Resultat sieht man immer im Hafen Tanja möööp Einigkeit hat gut fisch . Und die Einigkeit legt sie nie immer auf die selben stelle wo nichts ist ! Auf der Einigkeit hat man sowas nicht ist da nichts weiter gehts ! Das selbe gilt natürlich auch für Mirco auf der MS seho  oder auch für die Südwind auf Fehmarn! Die wissen das sie nicht nur von Touris leben können die einmal kommen im leben sondern auch auf Stammgäste angewiesen sind !  Daher in Heiliugenhafen werden die nächsten 3 Jahre mindestens 2 weitere Kutter sterben ! Aber diese sind auch selber Schuld . Als unternehmer muss man was Unternehmen damit ein Unternehmen funktioniert ! Und da man als Kuttercapitain nicht viele möglichkeiten hat muss der Service einfach perfekt sein so das der Kunde auch wenn er wenig gefangen hat weil kein Fisch da war trotzdem mit einem lächeln geht !  das Schaffen leider die wenigsten ! Also sehe ich in Heiligenhafen ganz klar einigkeit und Seho . Auf Fehmarn sind alle Kutter ganz okay ! Aber die in Heiligenhafen die alten Herrn haben keine lust mehr scheinbar ?!


----------



## Hybrid (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Moin,

das ist zwar sehr pauschal, aber im Großen und Ganzen wohl wahr. 

Die "Einigkeit" ist allerdings eine der rührigen Ausnahmen, ansonsten scheinen viele Kapitäne darauf aus pünktlich Feierabend zu machen und die Zufriedenheit der Kunden ist sekundär.

Das läuft in Laboe und auf Fehmarn deutlich anders ab, diese Kutter suchen offensichtlich gerne nach dem Fisch um ihre Kunden zufrieden zu stellen.

Für mich ist die "Tanja" im übrigen eh kein Kutter auf dem ich mitfahren werde. Da fehlt mir doch sehr das entsprechende rücksichtsvolle Verfalten gegenüber kleineren Leihbooten (große Sicherheitsabständen bei sowieso schon rauher See, Driftrichtung anderer Boote akzeptieren etc.), da wird verfahren nach dem Motto "jetzt komm ich", ein Verhalten das ich weder von der "Einigkeit", "Antares" noch der "Hai IV" oder Silverland erlebt habe.

Da bin ich dann solidarisch und fahr halt eben nicht damit ... #h

Gruß H.


----------



## thomas19 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Moin,moin,
ich hatte auch mal die Absicht mit der "einigkeit" rauszufahren, aber der vorsitzende eines Angelvereins, hatte mich davor gewarnt.
Der Kapitän dieses Schiffs kann es absolut nicht leiden, wenn jemand selbst mitgebrachte Stullen isst. "packen sie das weg oder ich fahr sofort zurück". Ich meine nicht jeder Angler hat Geld ohne Ende. Des Weiteren hat der Käptain die Angewohnheit gehabt, den Kutter schräg zu den Wellen zu legen, man konnte dann nicht vernünftig angeln, weil der Kutter sich dann noch dreht, bis er quer zu den Wellen liegt. Viele Angler hatten nach kurzer Zeit die Nase voll und gingen erst mal in die Kombüse, um etwas zu essen o. zu trinken. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt?
mfG
thomas19 :s


----------



## Hybrid (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Sorry, aber die Geschicht paßt nicht zu Herrn Deutsch und seiner "Einigkeit", im übrigen nutzt es nicht wenn man Geschichten einbringt die man nur vom Hörensagen kennt.

Butter bei die Fische: dann nenn mal Ross und Reiter...

Gruß H.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Moin, 

Das seh ich genau so, meine Fahrten mit der Einigkeit waren immer gut. Schlecht kann ich über Thomas Deutsch nicht sagen. Es waren genug leute da die auch ihr eigens Essen und Trinken dabei hatten. Da wurde nie was gesagt. Und ich würde sagen, das er sich immer bemüht den Kutter ordentlich zur welle zulegen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Macker (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Moin,moin,
> ich hatte auch mal die Absicht mit der "einigkeit" rauszufahren, aber der vorsitzende eines Angelvereins, hatte mich davor gewarnt.
> Der Kapitän dieses Schiffs kann es absolut nicht leiden, wenn jemand selbst mitgebrachte Stullen isst. "packen sie das weg oder ich fahr sofort zurück". Ich meine nicht jeder Angler hat Geld ohne Ende. Des Weiteren hat der Käptain die Angewohnheit gehabt, den Kutter schräg zu den Wellen zu legen, man konnte dann nicht vernünftig angeln, weil der Kutter sich dann noch dreht, bis er quer zu den Wellen liegt. Viele Angler hatten nach kurzer Zeit die Nase voll und gingen erst mal in die Kombüse, um etwas zu essen o. zu trinken. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt?
> mfG
> thomas19 :s


Das ist völlig normal die Kutter leben vom Bordverzehr.
Aber einige meinen ja immer mit Ihren 35€ Fahrgeld haben sie den Kutter gekauft.
Mit dem nackten Fahrgeld kann Keiner Leben.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Moin,moin,
> ich hatte auch mal die Absicht mit der "einigkeit" rauszufahren, aber der vorsitzende eines Angelvereins, hatte mich davor gewarnt.
> Der Kapitän dieses Schiffs kann es absolut nicht leiden, wenn jemand selbst mitgebrachte Stullen isst. "packen sie das weg oder ich fahr sofort zurück". Ich meine nicht jeder Angler hat Geld ohne Ende. Des Weiteren hat der Käptain die Angewohnheit gehabt, den Kutter schräg zu den Wellen zu legen, man konnte dann nicht vernünftig angeln, weil der Kutter sich dann noch dreht, bis er quer zu den Wellen liegt. Viele Angler hatten nach kurzer Zeit die Nase voll und gingen erst mal in die Kombüse, um etwas zu essen o. zu trinken. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt?
> mfG
> thomas19 :s


 
Moin Moin,
Also, das kann ich nun so auch absolut nicht unterschreiben. Thomas ist eigentlich immer freundlich und auch nett im Umgangston wenn es mal kleinere Probleme gibt.
Zum Essen/Trinken: Primär steht es eigentlich auf jedem Kutter an der westlichen Ostseeküste das mitgebrachte Speisen und Getränke nicht gestattet sind. Solange man im Saloon nicht grad das mitgebrachte 3 Gänge Menue und ne Kiste Bier auspackt, hab ich noch keinen Kapitän gesehen, der es nicht toleriert, wenn man mal nen Schluck aus dem mitgebrachten Getränk nimmt oder von der eigenen Stulle abbeisst.... Nur mal so, der Bordverkauf ist ein wichtiger Teil für den Umsatz des Schiffes. Oder nimmst Du Dein eigenes Bier auch mit in die Kneipe nur weil es billiger ist??
Zum Driften: Es stimmt schon das die Einigkeit ein wenig über das Heck driftet, das hat aber nix mit der Fähigkeit des Kapitäns zu tun, sondern hat Schiffsbautechnische Gründe!! Die Einigkeit ist nen Holzschiff, liegt daher doch ein wenig "Schwammiger" wie nen Stahlschiff in der Welle. Die erfahrenen Kutterangler beugen solchen Situationen aber durch vorausschaundes Angeln vor!! Wer mit dem Hupen seinen Köder Schnurgeradeaus in die Ostsee feuert, brauch sich auch nicht wundern wenn er 2 Minuten später die Angler am Heck eingesammelt hat.
Einem Kapitän über lausige Driften anzukreiden das er den Bordverkauf steigern will, finde ich schon fast frech!!!


----------



## thomas19 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Vielen Dank erstmal,
an alle, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, mir zu antworten. Ich hab das Ganze so wiedergegeben, wie es mir erzählt wurde. Eine subjektive Einschätzung muß nicht 100% richtig sein. " Ross und Reiter" will ich nun nicht unbedingt nennen, weil wir benutzen ja auch Usernamen, damit wir anonym bleiben. Im übrigen freut es mich, wenn zahlreiche User dieses Schiff positiv bewerten, ich hatte die Absicht, einmal mit den 3 legendärsten deutschen Angelschiffen mitzufahren(für mich Einigkeit, Karoline u. Forelle). 
mfG
thomas19 #h


----------



## Stefan W. (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Der beste Kutter in Heiligenhafen fährt leider nicht mehr mit
dem besten Kapitain aus Heiligenhafen. 
Die Karoline mit Heiko als Kapitain. Wir haben mit Heiko echt
geniale Fahrten gemacht. Waren sehr oft alleine auf der 
großen Ostsee, weit und breit kein anderer Kutter zu sehen.
Waren immer die letzten im Hafen, teilweise 1 bis 1,5 Std
später als die anderen. Fisch gefangen haben wir immer.
Die beste Fahrt hatten wir mal, als wir zu dritt mehr als
60 Fische über 55 bis knapp 80cm hatten, die wir 
mitgenommen haben. Und wir haben noch etliche wieder
zurückgesetzt. Der Service war immer gut an Bord.
Geniales Frühstück, leckeres Mittagessen und eine Crew
die immer hilfsbereit und sehr gut drauf war. Schade das
es diese Kombination in Heiligenhafen nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

der beste kutter und käpitän bleibt die ms-einigkeit ! freundlichkeit der crew , fischfang , spass alles ist immer super !

gestern mit mit 4 mann 46 dorsche alle zwischen 2 und 7,81 kg !!!


----------



## Waldima (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Der beste Kutter in Heiligenhafen fährt leider nicht mehr mit
> dem besten Kapitain aus Heiligenhafen.
> Die Karoline mit Heiko als Kapitain. Wir haben mit Heiko echt
> geniale Fahrten gemacht. Waren sehr oft alleine auf der
> ...


 
|good:


----------



## C.K. (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Das unterschreibe ich glatt. 

Schade um die Karo!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Ja, Heiko (plus Familie und Besatzung) mit der Karoline war auch definitiv einer meiner, wenn nicht der Lieblingskutter.......


----------



## bacalo (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



C.K. schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich glatt.
> 
> Schade um die Karo!


 
Wirklich schade um das Team der MS Karoline und deren Schiff.


----------



## thomas19 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Hallo Leute,
ich fahr am 29.3.12 mit der Einigkeit raus. Meine schwersten Pilker haben 150g Gewicht, hoffentlich reicht das. Es soll ja ganz schön windig werden, besonders Freitags. Und dann hoffe ich noch das es keine unnötigen Plattfischeinlagen gibt, denn dann müßte ich noch Wattwürmer bestellen. Außerdem gehe ich mal davon aus, das die Dorsche jetzt keine Schwabbelbäuche mehr haben.
thomas19 |wavey:


----------



## marcus2803 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Doch haben sie noch ,plattfisch wird es auf jeden fall nicht geben den dorsch ist genug da


----------



## peiner freak (27. März 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

wir waren letztes we. draußen wird sehr gut dorsch auf wattwurm gefangen pilker zwischen 90 &150g in den farben schwarz o. gelb rot grün  platten selten aber dafür schöne wittlinge aja dorsch ist noch voll mit rogen gretz bjòrn


----------



## thomas19 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Danke,
für Eure Infos, also brauch ich keine Wattis bestellen, Dorsch u. Wittling fang ich auch mit Kunstködern(Pilker u. Twister). Ich werd hinterher ne Fangmeldung machen.
thomas19|gutenach


----------



## micha_2 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

war sonntag auch tonne 5, die dorsche lagen fett auf'n boden. kollege hat mit wattwurm geangelt und gut gefangen, habe mich geärgert, das ich keine naturködersachen mit hatte


----------



## mattes (28. März 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Auf der Nordsee haben wir an guten Tagen auch 2000 Fisch auf dem Kutter gehabt ( alle zwischen 5 und 30 Pfd ) und das war in der Deutschen Bucht !!!


----------



## Carptigers (29. März 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

Wie lange ist das denn her?


----------



## Klaus S. (29. März 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Wie lange ist das denn her?



1974 :vik:


----------



## micha_2 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*

2010 haben wir in der wismarer bucht auch sehr heftig gefangen, 40st pro mann war muss, teils über 100pro mann. 2011 war auch gut, mit 30stk warst auch locker bei


----------



## big mama (3. April 2012)

*AW: Fahrt mit Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Der beste Kutter in Heiligenhafen fährt leider nicht mehr mit
> dem besten Kapitain aus Heiligenhafen.
> Die Karoline mit Heiko als Kapitain. Wir haben mit Heiko echt
> geniale Fahrten gemacht. Waren sehr oft alleine auf der
> ...


  Und das vermissen wir soooo sehr !:c


----------

